# Shower tray again!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My shower tray has cracked round one of the drain outlets again. This is the second shower base in our three year old van. The first one lasted just a year.

I have slapped a lot of sikaflex round it for now. Not sure whether I can be bothered replacing it again. Last time it was replaced the area under it (where the floor was missing) was well reinforced to give extra support. Although it was not noticeable it must still have been flexing and has cracked at the weakest point.

This now equals the record of my last van, an Autotrail Mohican. What a pain, Alan.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Still have the crack in ours so Andrew cannot use it.

Tried a repair did not last.

Getting a local company to give it ago, failing that its a removal and self installation of a new one to ensure there is minimal flexability.

Andrew hates using "campers" showers but has had to as he has started to smell!!!!!


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*shower tray*

How about using a duck board to reduce the point load around the drain....this would spread the load overv the whole of the tray ?

Brian


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

If you do replace your shower trays again, ask the fitter if it is possible to sand the underside of it and apply 2 layers of 1oz fibre glass matting. if it is applied properly it will reinforce the tray and stop it from cracking again.

This is roughly how a standard household bath is made.

Usually a thin polyester shell reinforced with glass reinforced plastic.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

These shower trays tend to crack around the area just under the section where the feet are placed when you sit on the "Throne", i.e. the weakest part is normally where there is a bend in the extrusion just under your feet. When you stand up all your weight is pressing down on this vulnerable area

After having mine replaced on two occasionsn in my 1993 Hymer under warranty I made a "Duckboard" from a piece of plastic that I acquired from a sign writer, and placed it on top of a carpet of the same shape. This solved the problem and is still used in the Hymer to this day, eighteen years without it happening again. (My step daughter has the Hymer now) The carpet is removed when showering.

One other way to repair this is to fill the gap under the tray with expanding foam. I have seen this done on a few occasions but care must be taken not to overfill as the foam when wet is a little sticky and messy to work with. Two small holes were drilled at either end of the crack and the foam inserted through them. The holes stop the crack from spreading.

Drew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Alan.

Since I'm a ... ahem ... stout chap, I checked the shower base before we bought our Chausson. It's solid. Some vans I've looked at have very bendy trays.

Gerald


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My Autosleeper shower has an interlinking mat that spreads the load, a bit like a duckboard. A bit like http://www.lyndist.com/mats/entrance_mats.htm but in a matching colour. It is shaped to fit and compared to the price of a rebuilt shower tray, is not expensive.
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all, ours is not a wet room. I will leave the sikaflex as it is for now and consider what to do.

I may give these guys a go: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like you need to go to weight watchers Ernie. 

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Andy, maybe we could go together? Is there one in Vinaros? Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Good reply Alan. 
I deserved that. 

Andy 

Ps hope you sort out your problem annoying when you have to keep having to put right design faults.


----------

